# Open Tournaments



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know of any weekend open tournaments on either tappan or salkfork in July and august?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Saltfork has sunday morning tournaments every sunday except on holiday weekends. morning glory ramp 7 to noon. I believe its 10.00 a man. But not positive. Haven't fished any this year yet. Tappan will have a open for the heart foundation on july 30th. 50.00 entry fee. It's a great tournament I fish it every year. Great BBQ catered at the end of the tournament for everyone. 250 is closed now so to get to tappan if your north of the lake will take you some extra time.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ducky152000 said:


> Saltfork has sunday morning tournaments every sunday except on holiday weekends. morning glory ramp 7 to noon. I believe its 10.00 a man. But not positive. Haven't fished any this year yet. Tappan will have a open for the heart foundation on july 30th. 50.00 entry fee. It's a great tournament I fish it every year. Great BBQ catered at the end of the tournament for everyone. 250 is closed now so to get to tappan if your north of the lake will take you some extra time.


Where is 250 closed at


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

From 36 to 151


----------

